# Filtos pasa bajos-pasa altos-pasa banda



## //matias// (Oct 23, 2008)

Bueno aca les dejo un filtro que anda muy bien lo probe lo arme y funciona de marabilla, en cuanto tenga fotos del filtro las subo... pero por ahora les dejo el esquematico.. espero que le sirba o que les guste.. saludos 
matias


----------

